# The Daypack



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

One thing I've noticed in my perusal of scores of survivalist websites (both zombie and non-zombie related) is that people always opt for the old school backpack that we all (or most of us young'uns) used in elementary and high school.

You know the one that was so uncomfortable when you had to lug around a bunch of heavy books.









My first backpack was pink and black and had MC Hammer on the front

Why is it then that so many would choose this backpack as a survivalist tool? anyone who knows will tell you the straps slide too easily, the waist belt works until your 2nd mile when it starts digging into your ribs and hips, and the sorting inside those things amounts to 1 maybe 2 giant pockets with a whole slew of just-too-small pockets.

Why not a daypack? I must be stumbling into idiot ground here because I know there's going to be a catch. I usually do this; come up with a seemingly simple idea that would revolutionize how something is done, only to be smacked in the face by the reality that the reason so many people do it the original way is because it "just works".

But barring the fact that "it's just what I have available" is there any good reason why this backpack is preferred?

I've seen the 100$ army/military/camo versions all over the internet, and don't get me wrong the ones that come with a small carrying case for your automatic weapon look cool (despite the fact that getting the weapon out quickly would seem challenging). But for that kind of money you could get a really nice daypack or (regular?)pack that can form fit not only to the curvature of your spine, but the length of your back, and weight can be distributed more evenly with back supports.

I would say taking a page out of the ultralite packing community would be good for BOB's because you can cover more distance if need be with a <2lb pack as opposed to a >2lb pack. I'm not going to say you should only take bare minimum supplies, staying alive means more than just moving quickly, it also takes having the right tools for any necessary task. But I don't think we should overload ourselves with excess weight simply because the backpack is indestructible. Now of course if your method of travel is throwing your bag ahead of you and kicking it down hills, then by all means, stronger==better, but if you're looking to get from your home to safety, you shouldn't have to worry about breaking your back on the trip.

I've done some research and I really like the GoLite Jam because of it's 50 liter carrying capacity, and ergonomic form.

GoLite website

I incline toward the Osprey Talon-33 because of the stable backing, but the price is a little higher than I think the value of a piece of plastic warrants.

Google Shopping

I'm going to throw in the REI Flash 30 Pack because it fits a description, and I think 3 is a magical number. The website here gives it conflicting reviews about it's durability, but at that price it's much cheaper than the other options. Of course then so is a cheap-o coleman backpack like the one I got for 40$ at Fred Meyers and the straps tore RIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE after the first month of use.

REI Website

Now of course this list and suggestions is in no way comprehensive, just some stuff I've found in looking for light durable packs. I'm sure this has come up before, and if this isn't in the right section please move it, but what do you guys think?

Ultralite vs. Backpack


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a back-country person with the gear to match. If you didn't know, I snow-shoe, x-country-ski, hike, mtn.bike and off-road (plus many other outdoor activities not listed for now).

Because of this, I have several different packs for my gear. For my x-country ski, I have a fanny-pack that carries two water bottles, food, extra gear, GPS and emergency stuff. I would be classified as an extreme skier due to my enjoyment of black-diamond trails and my bush-whacking skills (creating my own trails). I also have "long-term" packs where I can carry 120 pounds of gear (tent, food, water, filters, etc) for up to 2 weeks of survival (you can see the packs on MEC.ca under expedition packs).

My "school packs" were nothing more than a duffel-bag for my stuff that were carried by a single hand over my shoulder. I still have some of those types of packs, but, they now hold my off-roading gear in my vehicles. I rarely carry them anymore.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 7 backpacks, mostly Dana Designs. The smallest is around. 1800 cu. In. The alrgest is around 6000 cu. In. It went to Europe and [email protected] on our honeymoon. All have comfortable waste belts, shoulder and sternum straps. I am a minimalist, so they don't weigh much. Take care of the ozs and the #s will take care of themselves.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Military issue butt pack follows me around quite a bit...
Don't need much more than that since a military butt pack is what we called a '3 day' pack, even packing around extra ammo and chow it would easily store 3 days worth of stuff.


----------

